# Starting from scratch



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

As my interest in Fantasy has been rekindled of late i have decided to start my Vampire Counts again from scratch. After browsing GW's online store and having a look at the latest models they've brought out for them i've decided on my first purchases

*My Cart*
-Vampire Counts army book ( im still on the previous incarnation  )
-Vlad Von Carstein model. I wont be using him as Vlad for the moment i just think its the best looking hero model atm ( Mannfred *WHAT* have GW done to you! :shok: )
-Skeleton Regiment. Can only part with the cash for one box currently but will add more in the next few weeks.

I never got round to building my original VC force above the basic requirements so its not much a big deal replacing it, especially as i lost the best part of it when i moved anyway 

One question i have for the other VC players or people that have fought against them is about the Corpse Cart unit. Are they a worthwhile unit to have on the battlefield?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The corpse cart is a useful second line and the bond spell is excellent but i dont bother with the upgrades any more as they are not worth the points. As a mount for a necromacer they can be quite useful too, keeps them out of the way without being into much danger. All that aside they are a really cool model to paint.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

balefire can be quite useful if you face another vc player or one that is trying to beat you at your own game magicwise - and the benefit is cumulative, so the more corpse carts you have, the harder it is for your opponent to cast spells.

though its only any good as long as your opponent uses magic!

Lodestone - im not so keen on - one extra wound isn't going to make that much difference, but you can make the points back.

it just depends on your preference.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the corpse cart i think i'll look into it once i've read all the up to date rules in the VC book. This time round i might actually learn how to use the magic phase properly so using it as a necromancer mount might come in useful quite useful.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Always like how the corpse cart looks too, always adds character. and the bound spells on them always annoy me when I'm facing them.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Right all my stuff arrived today and have had a chance to get upto date on all the new VC bits and bobs. The new skeletons do look much better than the old ones imo :good:

With the skeleton how many models per regiment do you find most optimal? Im thinking about getting another 4 boxes of them so i can get at least two blocks of 25. After reading the rules in detail for the corpse cart it does seem to be a relatively worth while buy though i might try out the upgrades and see which one best suits me :grin:


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

You might eventually need the 25 per unit, but I think most VC players would start with around 15 and Nehek them up to around 25 with a Vamp with Lord of the Dead. Also you will definitely need some zombies, even if you don't start the game with them, you will probably raise a unit or three before the end of each game. The new grave guard models are also very cool, even if they are a pain to assemble with great weapons...:scare:. Other VC players might not like this idea, but I am going to buy a unit of DE Cold one knights when the new ones come out and make some blood knights or characters from it.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Yeah zombies are next on the list of things to get. Thats the problem with a VC army you have to have a lot more models with you than are on your points list  

I'd quite forgotten how small and fiddly skeletons can be when your making them quite a size difference to power armour :laugh:


----------

